
Growing a Social Proof Marketing Platform to $88k/mo in Revenue - mettamage
https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/fomo-05b996966c
======
mettamage
I am not affiliated with them, I just found it a cool story. I am currently
devouring all kinds of Indie Hacker Stories. There are many cool stories, but
I chose to submit this one because of two reasons:

1) It is _way more highly upvoted_ on Indie Hackers than other submissions.

2) It mentions the effect of competition on their team/company which I think
more Indie Hackers submissions should do.

